# Black Light



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Or UV light. Whatever kind makes things "glow". I wanted to use some of that glowing wildfire paint on some outdoor props and was wondering if there is a good "black" light that can be used outdoors. Are there LED lights that apply the same effect? I have made spots from LEDs before and would be willing to create my own if need be. I love that effect that the wildfire gives.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I suppose most any light could be used outside given the proper fixture and/or waterproofing.

My .02, but standard fluorescent 'blacklight' tubes (either 4 footers, 18 inchers or what ever in between) seem to give the best 'blacklight' effect. By that, I mean the most amount of invisible 'UV' with the least amount of visible 'purple/blue'. This really seems to make things glow with no (the least amount of) apparent outside light.

Next on the list would be CFL blacklights. These are much more compact, so the apparent visible brightness of the tube is also greater. But often times the compact spiral is easier to hide, or more convenient to use requiring only a standard light socket vs a fluorescent tube fixture.

LEDs are last on the list. They are great for spot lighting or small objects, possibly even where only battery power is available. But they seem to put out the least amount of light.

I have also seen a 400W metal halide 'black light', though never had experience with it. But seems like it would be quite a rig if anyone had a need for that much power in one spot!

http://www.blacklight.com/items/WFLMP400D


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

I used the small led bulbs from Menard. They're low wattage (can't remember off the top of my head, can check when I get off work) and about $20 a piece... Surprisingly, they put out quite a bit of light. This is only 2 blacklight bulbs, and 1 green (all LED).


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

For small areas LED UV 400nm flash lights are pretty good for highlighting a small area. You can put them in a small can of some sort with a stake to keep them dry if using outside.


----------

